# Comment remettre les indicateur lumineux du Dock par défaut



## lultab (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir comment on peut remettre les indicateur lumineux de mountain lion par défaut svp !
j'ai lu qu'il faut affiché le contenu du Dock, puis allez dans indicator_medium@2x.png mais je sais  pas a l'activé. Si quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'aider , merci !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2013)

ca dépend AUSSI de comment tu as fait pour les enlever
pour le dire autrement , t'as peut etre utilisé  un outil de custo qui a modifié DES choses sur plusieurs fichiers , voire garde la main sur tout le look


----------



## lultab (11 Juin 2013)

En fait j'ai téléchargé Dock Library, pour customiser mon Dock, puis une fois les indicateur lumineux modifié, ça ne me plaisait et j'arrivé pas à les remettre par défaut, donc je me suis dis que je vais supprimer Dock library puis tout redeviendra comme avant ... Mais non. Ça reste 
et je ne sais pas remettre comme avant


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2013)

Faudrait les remettre avec _Dock Library_ alors...


----------



## lultab (11 Juin 2013)

C'est ce que j'ai voulu faire. J'ai retélécharger Dock Library et j'ai essayé de faire glisser le fichier indicator_medium@2x.png, mais ça ne fonctionne pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------

Il n'y a pas d'autres solutions avec le Terminal ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2013)

chaque outil de custo a ses facons de faire et de défaire

et il est probable que dans le manuel de cet outil , il y a la procédure pour remettre les choses comme avant
( et s'il n'y a pas c'est pas un bon signe et faudra fouiner)


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2013)

TU peux essayer de remettre les indicateurs par défaut avec CandyBar

Comme indiqué sur le site, le Dock n'est plus "customisable", mais on peut toujours changer les indicateurs.


> But there&#8217;s a catch, or two: in Mountain Lion, Apple changed how the Dock is rendered, so it&#8217;s no longer possible to customize the Dock&#8217;s look. (You can still customize the indicator lights!)



L'application est gratuite depuis Mountain Lion, et le Serial est indiqué sur la page (PPQA-YAMA-E3KP-VHXG-B6AL-L)


----------



## lultab (16 Juin 2013)

Merci, mais j'ai réussi autrement, j'ai remplacé les fichers indicateur du dock par ceux d'un autre mac sous mountain lion. donc j'ai supprimé les anciens fichier et mis les nouveaux grace à l'autre mac. ensuite dans le Terminal : killall Dock et tout est comme neuf


----------

